# Epson DURABrite inks and heat sealing



## indigo123 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm so glad I found this forum!

I am not a t-shirt printer, but I use a cheap epson printer (t40) with DURABrite inks to print on to cotton and linen, for bags.

The problem is I am missing one step, in sealing inks. They tend to fade after the first wash. So I have come up with an interim solution of sealing it Krylon matte spray and other waterproof sealents, but this is not ideal, as I don't like the idea of using toxic spray.

But I have read about heat sealing, but I don't really understand the process. It sounds as if you have to print the layout on paper first, if I am understanding correctly.

So is it not possible for me to print on the fabric directly and then use a heat press?

My next question is what heat press would I need to go for?

My prints are around A4 size slightly longer so 35 lx21 w cm and I use 100% cotton and sometime I use 100% linen. The fabrics are usually white or off white and they are stiff, so they are not stretchy.

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Heat sealing Durabrite is critical for wash-fastness. An iron can work, a heat press is better and faster.

How are you printing directly on the material? Have you considered transfers?


----------



## indigo123 (Jun 10, 2010)

splathead said:


> Heat sealing Durabrite is critical for wash-fastness. An iron can work, a heat press is better and faster.
> 
> How are you printing directly on the material? Have you considered transfers?



I am printing it just with backing of freezer paper. 

I have considered transfers, but still not sure if they are that permanent.

How quickly do you need to iron it...I haven't really being doing that, but trying now. What's the best technique with the iron?

*** edit I just did it to one of my prints, and part of it went yellow, so I am guessing I am overheating it?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

indigo123 said:


> I have considered transfers, but still not sure if they are that permanent.



Well, they would be a lot more permanent than your current method. Transfer paper contains a polymer which helps the ink adhere to the garment. It acts as a sealer.


----------

